# Pitboss 350 fan keeps running



## Jasonl636 (Aug 22, 2020)

as soon as I plug my grill it the fan starts running even when switch is off. 2nd problem. Thought I had bad igniter bc it was not heating up to ignite pellets. Installed new igniter and same problem.  Bad new igniter? I have double checked all my connections. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 22, 2020)

I think you've done all you can do. Sounds like a short somewhere. Pitboss customer service is operated by dansons who makes Louisiana grills. Customer service is great. 5 year warranty. Give them a call. You probably need a new controller


----------



## Jasonl636 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you.. I just created a case with pit boss. We'll see what happens


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 22, 2020)

agree with Jake, i have a pitboss and had a little trouble with my controller, 1 call and they sent a new one


----------



## Jasonl636 (Sep 19, 2020)

Tried emailing,  they sent a auto reply saying they would be in touch, week later nothing.  Tried calling was on hold 40 min 1st time, second time 1hr 28 min.  I gave up and took a chance and ordered new controller and its working great. I will never buy pit boss again just based on their customer service, or lack there of.


----------

